# Quick Question abt Adoption Panel & when result is heard



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello All

I have a friend going to Panel today for adoption, but a can't seem to find anywhere that confirms when you should get the result - perhaps it varies & I haven't wanted to interfere and ask, nor will I bother them until they let me know. 

But I'm desperate for good news for them after a long infertility journey & I'm hoping they'll be lucky enough to find out today, but was wondering if anyone could confirm?  They're looking to adopt through Coram if that makes a difference. 

Many thanks everyone
Canuck xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know if it is different for agencies but when we recently went to panel through our LA, they came  out and told us within 2 mins we were accepted.  They then followed it up with a letter 2 weeks later.  

I hope your friend's panel goes well.  

Louise


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

The panel can only give a recommendation and you usually know of this immediately while you are at panel. This then needs to be ratified or over ruled by the 'Decision Maker'. This can vary - some on same day, some within a few days but can be 10-14 days. You know of this result by letter. 

Of course, you don't actually have to physicall attend panel and  I'm not sure how soon you would know then. Depend on sw I assume.

HTH - flash


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

We went through a local authority, we were expecting to go out, but we got told straight away after they had asked us questions, that they gave us a positive recommendation for a sibling group. This recommendation is passed onto the senior decision maker, who 'ratifies' decision, this was received a week later, however our social worker kept checking so we didn't have to wait for post! It's unusual for decision to be changed, there were 12 people at our panel!
Same process when we were matched with our sibling group, although ratification arrived day after introductions!,
It's hard for friends and relatives to wait, we had so many people on tender Hooks!wishing them all the best


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

THANK YOU everyone for your replies! 

Cannot wait for news - well only if it's good of course, but I honestly can't see why it wouldn't be. Not long now though either way. 

Lots of love to you all & all the best with your LOs

Canuck xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We were with a VA and we were told that we got a unanimous yes straight away but had to wait for a couple of weeks before we got the letter through from the agency decision maker - however as everybody said yes it is less likely that the decision maker would then say no!

Good luck from your friend xx


----------



## UK-Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all you helpful people 

Just back from dinner with my friend & it was a unanimous yes from the panel   Yipee!  Well assuming nothing goes wrong between now & issuing the confirmation letter, but apparently Coram aren't in the business of sending people to panel unless they'll get through - ie they'd rather work through any issues beforehand rather than them being a problem at the Panel - not that I think that my friends were in that category, I think they pretty much sailed through. 

Thanks again everyone
Canuck xx


----------

